# Skin allergies and dog food



## tls1210 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello! I am so glad I found this forum. I have been reading through some post and there is certainly a wealth of information.

I have a 11 year old Pomeranian who has developed some skin issues in the past 3 years. He gets these areas where the skin and fur just flake and peel away. Other than the way it makes him look, it doesn't seem to bother him. The Vet has tried many different shampoos and several times had him on antibiotics and doesn't know what is causing it - without scraping it and sending it out (and even that is no guarantee). 2 years ago, the Vet put him on prescription food. It was Royal Canin hypoallergenic hydrolyzed protein. It didn't work, but the vet said to keep using it. The food cost $40 a bag. If it was working, I would gladly keep spending the $$, but after 2 years, the condition still comes and goes - and he doesn't eat anything but his dog food. Before the prescription dog food he was eating Merrick wilderness blend. Now, I swithched to another brand, since the Royal Canin wasn't helping, so I figured, it's not from the food. I have switched to Wellness Simple lamb and oatmeal. I decided on the lamb formula because when he was young and before I knew about better food choices, I had him on Nutro lamb and rice and he did really well with the lamb. He does have issues with Chicken, so I stay away from that (Chicken causes very loose stool). Now, with the wellness, he has a lot of gas. so, I am looking to switch food, again. Does anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Your dog may be sensitive to all the grains in RC - it's mostly grains. It's not a very good food, despite your vet's recommendation (Dog Food Reviews - Royal Canin Veterinary Diet canine Hypoallergenic HP 19 - Powered by ReviewPost). It's only a 2 star food (out of 6 stars) on dogfoodanalysis.com, and it contains no meat source, except chicken fat. I would try a grain free food, such as Acana, Earthborn, Wellness Core Ocean, Innova Prime Salmon, Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream, Orijen, Evo Herring and Salmon, or Nature's Variety Instinct Salmon. Sometimes with a skin allergy type dog, you may want to try a fish based kibble. Read the ingredients carefully to make sure you pick one w/out chicken in it, since your dog is sensitive to it. 

My allergy dog, Maddie, does better on Evo Herring and Salmon. The ingredient list is simple, but good. In addition to being grain free, it's also potato free, which my dog reacts to. It has low carbs, which helps an itchy dog. My dog has yeast problems, stemming from her allergies, and carbs fuel yeast. Here's a link that may be helpful: Eating These Foods Can Cause Dog Yeast Infection 

You may want to consider that your dog may also have environmental allergies. Maddie is also allergic to grass, in addition to several food items. Apple cider vinegar has proven helpful to itchy dogs (rinsing them with it, soaking itchy feet, etc.). Also, tea tree oil shampoo gives Maddie temporary relief.


----------



## tls1210 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you, so much. This is really good info. I was starting to wonder about the grains. And now that you mentioned about carbs fueling yeast - it kind of makes sense. My dog has the ear issues, which is yeast, so maybe the skin problem is yeast related. I am going to try one of the foods you suggested. Thank, again.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

My female has severe allergies. I found that raw was the best option for her, but it may not be whats right for you.

As far as kibble, I would suggest Acana. It's very good for the allergic dog, it was the only thing Delilah didn't have a problem with until Darford came out with Zero/G - she does fantastic on this food. We use it for weekend getaways and shows. 

If you can find it online or nearby, I would suggest it. 

Also, add fish oil (mercury free) to your dogs diet, its a natural anti-inflammatory and it is great for skin and coat.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

"Didn't work but keep on using it" D'oh. The RC formula is meant for special cases. Telling you to keep using it despite no success is just as dumb as rating a therapeutic formula on dogfoodanalysis.com
Is gas the only problem now on Wellness or are the skin problems still there? Just to be clear.
Grains is not the problem per say, excessive amounts, which can be a moving target as far as dogs with yeast problems goes, of simpler carbohydrate products can be an issue. If you want to do an experiment that is the direct opposite of simple carb heavy foods with corn, potato, sweet potato, rice and wheat products take a look at something with for example fish and lentils or fish and pearled barley. Barley contains less than half a percent of sugar, lentils is 2% sugar both are low on the GI scale. Pulsar from Horizon is one to consider. Unfortunately soybeans have been beaten to death by the dog food ingredient police so very few dear to use it anymore. That's too bad since it could serve a purpose in some specialty formulas, it's low in carbohydrates and consequently low in sugar. Produces an extremely low glycemic load.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

_"Didn't work but keep on using it" D'oh. The RC formula is meant for special cases. Telling you to keep using it despite no success is just as dumb as rating a therapeutic formula on dogfoodanalysis.com"_
Wow, that was helpful to the OP...

Your comment regarding the GI scale: That's why I suggested Evo Herring and Salmon: no potato; instead it uses peas and pea fiber as the binder; very low glycemic index.
Healthy Pet Product Search ? Organic Dog Food, Dog Treats and More ? Natura Pet Products.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Georgiapeach said:


> _"Didn't work but keep on using it" D'oh. The RC formula is meant for special cases. Telling you to keep using it despite no success is just as dumb as rating a therapeutic formula on dogfoodanalysis.com"_
> Wow, that was helpful to the OP...


It was because 1) I agree with the OP in disregarding the vets recommendation here and 2) the OP get to know my view on dogfoodanalysis.com and similar rating sites. The way foods are rated on these sites are seriously flawed, when they also move into rating therapeutic foods as they where just any other food something is seriously wrong.



Georgiapeach said:


> Your comment regarding the GI scale: That's why I suggested Evo Herring and Salmon: no potato; instead it uses peas and pea fiber as the binder; very low glycemic index.


Pea fiber is a fiber concentrate not a starch. I am sure Evo Herring & Salmon is a good alternative too. There are many new formulas he/she could try. Key is to look at individual formulas, not brands.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

In all honesty, it sounds like environmental allergies. I used to panic about food for my bichon, who has terrible tear staining, foot chewing, hot spots and just all over itchiness throughout the year. It gets better, then it gets worse. I tried elimination diets, and that didn't work, I even had her food allergy tested and she has no food allergies. She IS allergic to grass though, and ragweed sends her into an itchfest (me too!). So please don't discount the fact that food could have absolutely nothing to do with it.

As far as grains, I'm anti-grain for all creatures except birds. Grains are inflammatory (check out the book Wheat Belly), and I do notice a difference in my older girl's hip dysplasia when she's ON grains vs. when she's off. Very stiff and slow on grains, even rice.

I've had great luck with Fromm Four Star Grain Free lines. I stick to Surf N Turf and Beef Frittata Veg. I've never seen such full coats. My long coat chihuahua's coat is thick and soft as silk. It's wonderful to pet her. My bichon is a lot less itchy, because I think it supports her nutritionally, however I have her on a claritin per day and that helps as well.

I also give a weekly double shampoo plus creme rinse conditioner, to wash off pollen. That gives the girls a good 2-3 days of itch relief before the pollen starts building up on their hair/skin again.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Shamrockmommy said:


> In all honesty, it sounds like environmental allergies. I used to panic about food for my bichon, who has terrible tear staining, foot chewing, hot spots and just all over itchiness throughout the year. It gets better, then it gets worse. I tried elimination diets, and that didn't work, I even had her food allergy tested and she has no food allergies. She IS allergic to grass though, and ragweed sends her into an itchfest (me too!). So please don't discount the fact that food could have absolutely nothing to do with it.
> 
> As far as grains, I'm anti-grain for all creatures except birds. Grains are inflammatory (check out the book Wheat Belly), and I do notice a difference in my older girl's hip dysplasia when she's ON grains vs. when she's off. Very stiff and slow on grains, even rice.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of this. The chances of it being related to environmental factors is much greater. Sadly many dogs are hyper sensitive to a buffet of allergens, not just one or two. Sometimes it can even be the environment and food.


----------



## tls1210 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for all the replies. I kept him on the RC because for 16 months he was symptom free. This past Spring the skin issues returned and, finally, 2 months ago decided to quit using the RC. That is when I switched to the Wellness Simple. He continued to get more spots, but, now, they have all healed and I don't see any new ones. I have considered environmental allergens, but it is so hard to pin point something. He is an indoor dog. Don't think I am a bad dog parent, but he rarely goes outside except to sit on the porch. When we first got him, we lived in an apartment and I litter trained him. Now, it is hard to get him to do his business outside. I have considered an allergy to the litter, as well. Maybe it could be maybe not. He has never had the hot spots on his paws, so maybe it's not the litter. I know other allergens are just in the air, but, again, it's hard to pin point and more so since this has happened at all different times of the year. I live in PA, so we do have 4 very different seasons. 

I am just looking to switch him to a good quality food. It may or may not help his condition. He has had issues with Chicken, so I do want to stay away from that. And the Wellness simple causes gas. I don't think he is uncomfortable with the gas, it isn't bloating him or anything. He just runs every time he passes gas. It's funny. I should, also, mention that since he has no new spots, his fur is growing back and it is so soft. I received some good information from all of the replies. I have written down the names of some different foods that I will try.


----------



## aria2712 (Mar 12, 2012)

tls1210 said:


> Thank you for all the replies. I kept him on the RC because for 16 months he was symptom free. This past Spring the skin issues returned and, finally, 2 months ago decided to quit using the RC. That is when I switched to the Wellness Simple. He continued to get more spots, but, now, they have all healed and I don't see any new ones. I have considered environmental allergens, but it is so hard to pin point something. He is an indoor dog. Don't think I am a bad dog parent, but he rarely goes outside except to sit on the porch. When we first got him, we lived in an apartment and I litter trained him. Now, it is hard to get him to do his business outside. I have considered an allergy to the litter, as well. Maybe it could be maybe not. He has never had the hot spots on his paws, so maybe it's not the litter. I know other allergens are just in the air, but, again, it's hard to pin point and more so since this has happened at all different times of the year. I live in PA, so we do have 4 very different seasons.
> 
> I am just looking to switch him to a good quality food. It may or may not help his condition. He has had issues with Chicken, so I do want to stay away from that. And the Wellness simple causes gas. I don't think he is uncomfortable with the gas, it isn't bloating him or anything. He just runs every time he passes gas. It's funny. I should, also, mention that since he has no new spots, his fur is growing back and it is so soft. I received some good information from all of the replies. I have written down the names of some different foods that I will try.


It is relieved that the symptoms has gone. I have same experience with you, the different is the dog who suffer that illness was my dog's friend. I suggested him to feed him with orijen 6 fish and spray him with "septo-skin skin callier". It is like a green liquid in a perfume bottle. I sprayed him once a day for several months (because his skin condition was horrible) and it worked. Later I will post the dog's photos and the septo skin bottle.


----------

